# 87 vg30i flooding Q's and Other Q's



## A_G (Jan 8, 2010)

ok i got a 87 HB king cab, 5 speed 4wd. For basically free. Ive got everything to essentially run. But.
When i turn the key on, the injectors in the TBI just pour out, constant flow. 

I do not have a spare battery at the moment, but i will next week. i will not take one out of my truck.
But when i have had a spare battery. I never did check the ecm codes (didnt even think of it) it cranks just fine. Never acts like it will start, but obvious odor of fuel. And the flooding in the TBI. 

What i have read on here and across the web. Is that this issue is caused sometimes by the crank position sensor. Is there anyway to test for it being faulty? ohm it? what are the specs etc.

Also a fuel pressure regulator being faulty and over pressurizing. That thing is like 130 freaking dollars. can i run a universal/aftermarket one in place of the orignal one if i find this one faulty? If so what psi rang should i look into?

What is the regulated psi coming out of the regulator?


Some back story.
It started as a parts truck for my FIL, but its in too go of shape to tear into. i dont see any other than issues then no start caused by flooding. some interior work, and some light wiring. I got it for about 250 bucks. in trade for some mechanic work i did on his van.

Im a diesel mechanic.. i do have some expierence in gasoline engines, but mainly american (domestic) engines mainly fords. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## A_G (Jan 8, 2010)

ok well, i guess i gotta get tires for my DD, i live on a farm and i am out of spares from the last time i put new tires on. there hard to find used to. so yea.

I guess im going to go to the pick-n-pull next week to pick up a power steering pump for my dd (driving without sucks) and ill pickup the parts i need from a nissan if i can find one out there. NExt week ill pickup a battery for it. and see what i can find.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like the injectors are stuck open... try replacing them and go from there


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Defective fuel pressure regulator?


----------

